# Some thoughts on using Intuition,Consciousness and Synchronicity during research to defeat a planned trans-humanistic future



## Oracle (Jan 23, 2021)

I'm not exactly sure where I am going with this at this point, but I am just going to go with the flow of thoughts translating through my fingers as I type.
I have been on a health rather than history path lately in my readings largely inspired by the Iodine , Mercury and Copper threads posted here. 
My thoughts were to start one related to Zinc as an essential mineral for our health,with the same aim of us all improving our physiological well-being in our attempts to withstand the bombardment of food,enviromental and electromagnetic radiation assaults we are being hit with daily as They seek to destroy what it means to be human entirely with this next planned reset.

I started out researching Zinc this morning with this in mind,and find after about 3 hours surfing the web, that I have gone from Zinc through the Ages of Man,transition of use of the Aether as an energy source to Fire/Electricity,and ended up on Anthroposophy before I stopped to take a break.
All this in wanting to write a thread about Zinc!

I just got back from a walk and a swim, and am sitting here eating lunch shaking my head looking at the path I've travelled through the 20 odd pages I have open on my browser. I feel I now have three threads I'd like to start as a result of one morning's research on one topic.

My point ( I think) relating to my thread title, is that maybe we focus too much on narrow paths of research and discovery as we attempt to breakdown the past and work to the future, and that if we do this, we are never going to reach the big picture in time to take control of the direction of our future. 
We get fixated on single pieces of thread in the weave, but if we just flow with open six senses as we research,global consciousness and the fifth element will scoot us along and work with us to create the new reality in a way that takes complete control away from those with a plan and is organic.

In other words, it's only when we let go, and stop swimming against the current,snatching at branches, and drift with the flow can we truly awaken and reach the sea or influence the great asleep majority or our direction. 
Whatever Consciousness,Matrix,Programme (whatever you want to name it) which created the space we exist in,will only work with/for us and defeat the Evil to bring in a "Golden Age" of enlightenment and joy when that happens.
 I imagine this would happen in a completely unforeseen way if we do this. Wouldn't it be nice if the time for no more catastrophic changes happened in our time.
I know all this goes completely against the academic model of performing research but maybe that's the point to finally escape a materialistic world.
To be honest, I don't really know what it is I am trying to express here.


----------



## Timeshifter (Jan 23, 2021)

I think, intuition is the system that can save us all. I have lost count of the amount of times my intuition has proven correct, and the times I have ignored it, or taken someone elses view it has been to my peril. IMO there has to be something to it.

The difficulty is, most peolple exist to please others, not themselves, and rarely if ever go with their gut, particularly if it may 'upset' someone else.

As for narrow research, there is nothing wrong with that, if it takes you to some new knowledge or experience, embrace the narrow.

I discovered much of academia is bunk, the concept is bunk and only works if you follow your peers. For me, that simply induces poor, exeptionally narrow research, and a lack of expansive conclusions. If it doesn't fit what your 'peers' already know, it is binned.

I work in academia, and the closedness of minds is stagering.


----------



## Jd755 (Jan 23, 2021)

Science is incapable of looking into the whole so its proponents look into singularities to the exclusion of everything else, in my experience. We appear to be singular in and of ourselves but maybe all we are is a point of perception in all that is.
If you eat a proportion of dirty vegetables and fruits just pulled or plucked from their natural environment and eaten (with minimal cleaning) I feel we get all the trace elements (as science has labelled them) we need. If you feel 'the urge' to eat something specific say a ham sandwich or chocolate or a Bunya pine nut or three then do so as it is likely but no way provable your body is running low on something it needs.


----------



## EUAFU (Jan 23, 2021)

There are forces working every minute to stop people from reaching their potential. While in power, they will poison people's minds, bodies and souls.


----------



## Deleted member 65 (Jan 24, 2021)

Like health, our studies should be holistic as well. Of course, we all have our expertise in each subject and that they are unique in themselves, but they would still go towards a common ideology or share similarities with each other. We just have to figure it out through our own paths.

EDIT: For one thing, I should proofread before I do my posts lol.


----------



## Oracle (Jan 24, 2021)

kd-755 said:


> is.
> If you eat a proportion of dirty vegetables and fruits just pulled or plucked from their natural environment and eaten (with minimal cleaning) I feel we get all the trace elements (as science has labelled them) we need.


Yup, that's the way to get a ferment going quickly too without a starter.


Timeshifter said:


> I think, intuition is the system that can save us all. I have lost count of the amount of times my intuition has proven correct, and the times I have ignored it, or taken someone elses view it has been to my peril. IMO there has to be something to it.
> 
> The difficulty is, most peolple exist to please others, not themselves, and rarely if ever go with their gut, particularly if it may 'upset' someone else.
> 
> ...


There's nothing really for me to reply to because I agree 100 percent with everything you have said. Especially with regard to intuition, my whole life follows my intuition now. When it didn't , major dramas.
It's a long weekend here in Oz for invasion day and I am deliberately hiding out at home in the bush to avoid the tourists that inundate my area at times like this. I can't measure how they disgust me with their selfish materialistic behaviour, best I stay away from them for all our sakes. City people in particular seem to be the worst.


EUAFU said:


> There are forces working every minute to stop people from reaching their potential. While in power, they will poison people's minds, bodies and souls.


It's hard to keep hope alive but I've found ( especially in the last 12+ months personally) when you least expect it,"the universe"  plays a trump card in the most unexpected quirky ways so long as you don't give up hope.
So here's hoping for the world at large.


TheAsianGuy_LOL said:


> Like health, our studies should be holistic as well. Of course, we are have our expertise in each subject and that they are unique in themselves, but they would still go towards a common ideology or share similarities with each other. We just have to figure it out through our own paths.


That's what I love so much about this site, So many times I've seen some random (to them) comment by someone give a eureka moment to someone else in their research, supply a missing link by pure chance.
I love you all and am glad to be a part of this unique family.


----------



## Safranek (Jan 24, 2021)

Oracle said:


> I just got back from a walk and a swim, and am sitting here eating lunch shaking my head looking at the path I've travelled through the 20 odd pages I have open on my browser. I feel I now have three threads I'd like to start as a result of one morning's research on one topic.



This is an average night for me.  



EUAFU said:


> There are forces working every minute to stop people from reaching their potential. While in power, they will poison people's minds, bodies and souls.



Life is a battle. To stay on the positive and remain sane we have to learn to remove fear, and prepare for and enjoy the opportunity to fight while we push ahead.


----------



## Mike Nolan (Jan 24, 2021)

If we like it or not the Transhuman Agenda is about to become real.  If you get the roma vaccine its all over as far as im am concerned.

Edit for spelling


----------



## HollyHoly (Jan 25, 2021)

All my best breakthroughs come from not looking at what Im trying to study, Sometimes you just reach a plateau and all the data you gathered seems like goobelty gook, and then you go outside take a trip to the park or go to the flower store and then wham! you encounter some random thing and it strings together all these little pieces.  I guess Im saying don't focus to narrowly or you'll start to sound like a scientist  ?  ?


----------



## Maxine (Jan 26, 2021)

Perfect, you almost explained how it is all in my mind with this thread!


----------



## JWW427 (Jan 26, 2021)

I meditate with music and eat organic dark chocolate, which has a very mild stimulative and some say creative effect.
The Aztecs drank chocolate with hot peppers, cinnamon, and vanilla bean, so try that too.


----------



## Safranek (Jan 27, 2021)

Oracle said:


> I'm not exactly sure where I am going with this at this point, but I am just going to go with the flow of thoughts translating through my fingers as I type.



and...



Oracle said:


> I know all this goes completely against the academic model of performing research but maybe that's the point to finally escape a materialistic world.
> To be honest, I don't really know what it is I am trying to express here.



One thought that came to me upon rereading the OP is one that is rarely considered in blog posts (as the gender of the poster is not specified usually), is that males and females of our species are created according to their gender with respect to the type of 'mind' we all have. Oracle (being a female) represents the female mind herein and writes from that perspective. 

In the distant (or maybe not so distant) past we used to have matriarchal societies where the 'mother' was highly revered and was the 'pillar' of society and her intuitions were highly regarded and formed the construct which was to become the 'culture' of the people. The role of men was mostly the protection of that society/culture and the providing of its necessities on a physical level.

Intuitively and rationally, I still feel that this 'old' model of the structure of society is the optimal one that applies our natural traits in gender upon the construct of our societies and it was one of the first things done away with upon the creation of the modern patriarchal 'religions'.




Mike Nolan said:


> If we like it or not the Transhuman Agenda is about to become real. If you get the roma vaccine its all over as far as im am concerned.



The Trans-humanist Agenda is the attempt at a complete erasure of not only the differences in true gender qualities (we can include transgenderism in here also), but also at minimizing our overall human qualities.


----------



## JWW427 (Jan 27, 2021)

No offense to anyone, but this is an issue as well.
The Divine Feminine is one thing (A good thing), but taking away male power is quite another.
To me, this is an agenda of some sort. A weird one perhaps related to the transgender debate.
Opinions?


----------



## codis (Jan 28, 2021)

JWW427 said:


> No offense to anyone, but this is an issue as well.
> The Divine Feminine is one thing (A good thing), but taking away male power is quite another.
> To me, this is an agenda of some sort. A weird one perhaps related to the transgender debate.
> Opinions?
> ...


As a matter of fact, women don't like effiminate men.
They are much more controlled by their instincts than they realize.
Thus, nature will take it's course.
And Chad & Tyrone will seize the opprtunity ...


----------



## Knowncitizen (Jan 28, 2021)

codis said:


> As a matter of fact, women don't like effiminate men.
> They are much more controlled by their instincts than they realize.
> Thus, nature will take it's course.
> And Chad & Tyrone will seize the opprtunity ...


Women dry up like the Sahara around effeminate men. Women want the very masculine man they seek to destroy through feminism. When I separated from my wife in 2018 I was entering the dating scene again after 17 years. It was a fun and learning experience, to say the least. LOL
Also the women treat Chad pretty good


----------



## Collapseinrealtime (Jan 28, 2021)

I don't see specializing in research as a negative or counter-productive activity. Quite the contrary, it is in the strength of the threads that holds the fabric together. Most of our research tends to be from a piecemeal approach, since there are few sources that honestly approach a topic. I have learned to extract single truths from entire tomes that contain mostly lies. Research is an art that is reserved for the patient student, since the patient student is always reforming the bigger picture as facts slowly become apparent with each newly found nugget of truth. I have often had to set aside a single idea for months or even years that I do not entirely understand, only to come across a hundred other topics that suddenly gives light to that idea, and then I have a much better comprehension. It seems like there is a hidden hand guiding me at times in my research, placing things before me in a seemingly random way, yet inevitably addressing my unanswered questions that lead to new roads of understanding. The short of it is to trust your intuition. Never know where or how your questions will finally be unlocked. Also in pursuing a particular thread, one never knows how it may stimulate someone in their search for truth.


----------



## Oracle (Jan 29, 2021)

Safranek said:


> In the distant (or maybe not so distant) past we used to have matriarchal societies where the 'mother' was highly revered and was the 'pillar' of society and her intuitions were highly regarded and formed the construct which was to become the 'culture' of the people. The role of men was mostly the protection of that society/culture and the providing of its necessities on a physical level.



That"s one thing I loved reading the Oera Linda; how perfect society was and how smoothly their system ran in that manner. It still holds true to the most part in the animal kingdom . Perhaps why I prefer being amongst them rather than in modern society.  



Safranek said:


> One thought that came to me upon rereading the OP is one that is rarely considered in blog posts (as the gender of the poster is not specified usually), is that males and females of our species are created according to their gender with respect to the type of 'mind' we all have



To a certain extent yes for sure. Though I feel on the psychic level we share the same "neurons".
As for me, I am a Changeling according to my Mother and not even human. 



Safranek said:


> Intuitively and rationally, I still feel that this 'old' model of the structure of society is the optimal one that applies our natural traits in gender upon the construct of our societies and it was one of the first things done away with upon the creation of the modern patriarchal 'religions'.


I totally agree. And again, in the Oera Linda, it was the Magi that destroyed the Frisian society and serenity. Religion suppresses the individual thinking mind and controls spirituality and hence society in my opinion .



codis said:


> As a matter of fact, women don't like effiminate men.
> They are much more controlled by their instincts than they realize.
> Thus, nature will take it's course.
> And Chad & Tyrone will seize the opprtunity ...



Oh some of us realize it. Though I don't think Tyrone and Chad are good examples of a man. Give me Aragon from Lord of the Rings anyday.


----------



## codis (Jan 29, 2021)

Oracle said:


> Though I don't think Tyrone and Chad are good examples of a man. Give me Aragon from Lord of the Rings anyday.


Usually they are not - but the women don't care it seems.
And many good men are raising Tyrone's or Chad's kids without knowing it.
When the woman approaches the wall and settles for a beta provider ...

I came to the conclusion that feminism (a.k.a. unrestrained hypergamy) is the main reason for shrinking and aging population in the West.
The one paying the piper cannot call the tune anymore.


----------



## Knowncitizen (Jan 29, 2021)

codis said:


> Oracle said:
> 
> 
> > Though I don't think Tyrone and Chad are good examples of a man. Give me Aragon from Lord of the Rings anyday.
> ...


Hypergamy is not just unrestrained, it is encouraged, flaunted, financially supported by men, financially supported by government. Boys are told they are worthless from a young age. This phycological damage continues through their gynocentric existence in this world. Men make up about 7% of the male population today. The men, if you want to call them that today are brainwashed and chemically poisoned to be more docile and feminine. They are actively told to emote, cry and show their emotions and feelings. This will prevent a huge percentage of 15-35 year old men today, from ever experiencing a real relationship as these behaviors are anti seductive. The majority will end up paying for sex.


----------



## codis (Jan 29, 2021)

Knowncitizen said:


> The majority will end up paying for sex.


Which is actually cheaper than a wife, by an order of magnitude ...

But in contrast, the average girl is encouraged to pursue a carreer, instead of seeking marriage and children.
During her prime she usually sleeps through her highschool's football team and frat. Perhaps making use of the "My body. my choice" right occasionally.
And once she got her gender studies degree and a 6-figure debt, she will get a affirmative-action job. Only to look down on men who don't have at least twice her salary. Only when she approaches 40 and the baby-rabies sets in she realizes something is missing. But since smart men with sufficient income prefer young and fertile women, the strong+educated+independant womens end up as box wine drinking cat ladies.
This is not random, but by careful social engineering over decades.


----------



## dreamtime (Jan 29, 2021)

codis said:


> Knowncitizen said:
> 
> 
> > The majority will end up paying for sex.
> ...



There's so much bitterness on both sides these days, the social engineers have designed everything to cause maximum disharmony on so many levels in intimate relationships, that it's surprising society hasn't collapsed completely yet. It's no coincidence they targeted family bonds, because these relationships form the foundation of spiritual and social life, and everything humanity creates.

The example you mentioned of the girl is basically what happens when feminine women follow their survival instincts of seeking alpha males for pleasure and a provider for financial survival. For men, following this survival instict is in making lots of money and being successful in society, and getting young women without limits.

Imho, we are seeing the devolution of the sexes play out in real time. In the past, people were still aware of the two natures inside them. They strived to live in a connection of true, spiritual love, to their chosen partner, for life. With every century, the growing decadence made it more difficult to uphold this ideal. But only in the 20th Century did even the formal bonds dissolve almost completely (marriage). This formal bond is a remnant of the holy unity as the core of society.

Today many people don't even know that there's a diference between biological impulses and the higher love. The holy unity of the past, which survived as the customs of marriage, probably meant to create some kind of connection to the partner on each chakra level, and this connection basically had the function of eliminating the boundaries that were created when souls split into male and female. With this connection, people were able to create a society based on wholeness.

The motivation to create can only come from men, so the way society worked was always defined by men. Back then the harmonious connection to a woman meant that the life force was channeled into productive projects that were actually life-supporting. Nowadays with the loss of this connection, men create destructive things, as they are solely driven by the impulse to impress the most beautiful women. The energy behind the actions of men are due to blockages in the chakras, so that the energy can't flow freely, but is instead channeled through the lower chakras into the world.


----------



## codis (Jan 29, 2021)

dreamtime said:


> There's so much bitterness on both sides these days, ...


Not sure whom that "Who hurt you ?" is directed at, but I am married for 20 years now, and still going.
I am just observing reality as it unfolds before my eyes.


dreamtime said:


> ... seeking alpha males for pleasure and a provider for financial survival. For men, following this survival instict is in making lots of money and being successful in society, ...


I would drop any financial/money reference, because this are modern concepts.
The times that formed our instincts were IMHO shaped by a direct interchange, without a constructed medium like "money".
But otherwise, I would agree.

I heard an interesting theory some while ago, can't remember where.
This theory suggested that modern technology made the former strength-in-numbers rule for economics and wars obsolete.
To achieve a consistent population size and grow in pre-industrial times, rules were enforced that allowed most men to procreate, and that condemmned extramarital affairs, especially for women.
The high degree of automation and the availability of weapons of mass destruction eliminated the need for a large population. And feminism was the weapon of choice to achieve this goal.


----------



## dreamtime (Jan 29, 2021)

codis said:


> Not sure whom that "Who hurt you ?" is directed at, but I am married for 20 years now, and still going.



I meant to confirm what you wrote, this was not directed at anyone in particular, but as a broader statement about what you wrote specifically about women, and I wanted to imply that there are mechanisms on both sides that cause disharmony in relationships.

Basically we are looking at a devolution of both poles (male - female).


----------



## JWW427 (Jan 29, 2021)

Bottom line.
The transhumanist agenda including (mind-controlled "Useful idiot") Elon Musk's brain chip will not work in the end no matter how much Fascism and technology are thrown at it.
Humans are too damned unpredictable. We don't like being hive-minded even though many of us are.
Once people are maneuvered and pressured into getting vaxxed and chipped there will be a HUGE backlash.
I cant speak for other nations, but Americans are savage beasts when their petty freedoms become targeted.


----------



## Oracle (Jan 29, 2021)

codis said:


> As a matter of fact, women don't like effiminate men.
> They are much more controlled by their instincts than they realize.
> Thus, nature will take it's course.
> And Chad & Tyrone will seize the opprtunity ...





codis said:


> Knowncitizen said:
> 
> 
> > The majority will end up paying for sex.
> ...


Many excellent points raised here re the gender issue, (though I would prefer to see less generalization) which I would like to reply to,however as we are in severe danger of sliding away from the op I humbly ask that @codis would start a new thread on this topic so we can examine these issues separately and on their own as it is indeed a topic worthy of discussion.


----------



## codis (Jan 30, 2021)

Oracle said:


> ...however as we are in severe danger of sliding away from the op...


Perhaps.
I see alienation between the sexes as one of the ways to achieve transhumanist goals.
Like, providing sex robots for both genders (already in development), and replacing the womb by artificial tubes, Brave New World style.
Seeing how easily most people can be manipulated into almost everything, I cannot see any "democratic process" preventing this.


----------



## Oracle (Jan 31, 2021)

Fair enough I suppose. Just hoping it keeps an intellectual tone of discussion and doesn't descend into vitriol from personal experiences.


----------



## codis (Jan 31, 2021)

I believe to have very little tendency to externalise.
Unfortunately, all of my points are backed up by official statistics...


----------



## Oracle (Feb 2, 2021)

A perfect example of what I was talking about in the op.
I was digging on something else entirely and came across this link which I got lost in for hours.
Mystery Objects

Enjoy the pictures and happy digging. ?


----------



## Oracle (May 19, 2021)

I was just thinking the fact that we are mostly minds meeting on the internet, and in general don't know each other on a physical level, increases our ability to research with and for each other. Our thinking is not brought down to the limited level of consciousness, by our visualising the other person or having a thought of their personalities for example.
Instead our thoughts and intuitions are flowing freely without restraint in the sea of unity consciousness.

  For the subconscious, picture our minds as specks of foam on an open sea, floating this way and that in all directions and occasionally bumping into each other,uniting, and then coming apart with little bits of each having intermingled and come apart as new clumps and so on and so on, each new clump having extra cells than the original but always happening in a free manner.
When our consciousness is involved, it is like we are those foam clumps trapped within a bay with lines of force from the coastline determining how we interact and where we can travel to imposing limits on our movements/thinking.
I find I communicate and research better that way via than in person in real life. Or maybe it's just because I am surrounded by npc's in real life, I don't know.

Consciousness seems to severely limit my thinking compared to a subconscious intuitive train of thought not distracted by anything.
It's like we are so much stupider on a real ( well you know, this artificial ) world level than a spiritual one. Maybe that was the aim of this world to bore/frighten us with what it entails to live in it ( doctrine of sufferng?), to catalyse our efforts to expand to greater heights and state of being and the role of the parasites imprisoning us in their material world is to force this whether they are aware if it or not.
Just pondering.


----------



## Maxine (May 22, 2021)

Oracle said:


> Maybe that was the aim of this world to bore/frighten us with what it entails to live in it ( doctrine of sufferng?), to catalyze our efforts to expand to greater heights and state of being and the role of the parasites imprisoning us in their material world is to force this whether they are aware if it or not.


Oh this is so spot on actually


----------

